# Samba 3.3.7 smbd panic



## monty_hall (Aug 18, 2009)

I did a portupgrade -r samba3.  Now smbd doesn't start and logs the following message @ dns_register_smbd_reply.  winbindd and nmbd work fine.  Anybody know how to resolve this?  Running FreeBSD 7.2.

Monty

```
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]: [2009/08/17 23:35:11,  0] lib/util.c:smb_panic(1673)
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]:   PANIC (pid 22784): internal error
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]: [2009/08/17 23:35:11,  0] lib/util.c:log_stack_trace(1777)
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]:   BACKTRACE: 6 stack frames:
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]:    #0 0x2dda65 <smb_panic+133> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]:    #1 0x2c690a <dump_core_setup+1594> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]:    #2 0xbfbfffb4
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]:    #3 0xf3aff <dns_register_smbd_reply+47> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]:    #4 0x5515c3 <main+6467> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]:    #5 0x6acf9 <_start+137> at /usr/local/sbin/smbd
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]: [2009/08/17 23:35:11,  0] lib/fault.c:dump_core(231)
Aug 17 23:35:11 thinkpad smbd[22784]:   dumping core in /var/log/samba/cores/smbd
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 18, 2009)

Are the other ports up to date? Maybe try a ports tree update, followed by a full [cmd=]portupgrade -Rrf samba[/cmd] run.


----------



## monty_hall (Aug 18, 2009)

I did that last night and still get the same message.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 18, 2009)

It seems to be Samba 3.0-specific, and OS-non-specific:

http://www.google.com/search?q=lib/util.c:smb_panic

Any chance you might testdrive 3.2, 3.3, or 4-devel?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 18, 2009)

Wait a minute. Did you actually do [cmd=]portupgrade -r samba3[/cmd]? That's Samba 3.*0*, which seems to coincide with these particular crashes. Your topic says Samba 3.3.7 (a.k.a. net/samba33. Check out which Samba version you're actually running at the moment.


----------



## monty_hall (Aug 18, 2009)

Just downgraded to 3.2, still have same problems, looks like there some interaction problems with avahi libdns_sd.so.  With this down level version, functions related to dns like 3.3.7's  "dns_register_smbd_reply" are causing panics.  In 3.2 I can distable dns sd, I'll give that a try.


----------



## thuglife (Aug 18, 2009)

I have the same problem with net/samba33 (3.3.7), i upgraded yesterday from 3.3.6


```
>tail /var/log/samba/log.smbd
[2009/08/18 18:21:43,  0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(41)
  INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 24482 (3.3.7)
  Please read the Trouble-Shooting section of the Samba3-HOWTO
[2009/08/18 18:21:43,  0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(43)
  
  From: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/Samba3-HOWTO.pdf
[2009/08/18 18:21:43,  0] lib/fault.c:fault_report(44)
  ===============================================================
[2009/08/18 18:21:43,  0] lib/util.c:smb_panic(1673)
  PANIC (pid 24482): internal error
```

I downgraded to 3.3.6 again with portdowngrade, no problems.


----------



## monty_hall (Aug 18, 2009)

samba32/make config 
DNSSD=off (default) "With DNS service discovery support"

Panics gone.

I'm going to upgrade back to 3.3.7 and disable this option to see what happens.  I wonder if samba is okay, but libdns_sd.so of avahi (or what ever) is causing the problems.  Stay tuned for 3.3.7 results.


----------



## monty_hall (Aug 18, 2009)

It worked.


----------



## thuglife (Aug 18, 2009)

Works great here too, thanx.


----------

